# Supplement Warehouse Weekly!



## Arnold (May 31, 2001)

Xtreme-forums.com Specials is an opt-in newsletter of product specials
Featured at our estore.

Go to - http://xtreme-forums.fitsavers.com 
-----------------------------
This Weeks Newsletter:
1. New Product and Top Sellers!  
2. 5% Off Discount code
3. Articles and Research:

"SHOCK YOUR MUSCLES WITH REVERSE TRAINING" By Bob Myhal
"CUT DAIRY INTAKE FOR THE SUMMER"
"GLYCEROL MAY HELP YOU LOOK YOUR BEST"
-----------------------------

New Product:

Anabolics 2000 is hot off the Press and has 200 Plus Pages of 
information!  All for $34.95!

Finally! A new, complete updated steroid reference guide that reveals
Hundreds of facts concerning the world's most powerful anabolic 
compounds. Never before published info. Tons of photos. Over 60 
different steroids and other anabolic compounds thoroughly 
investigated. The information contained in this "hot off the press" 
book called Anabolics 2000 is completely new and reveals numerous 
anabolic compounds that are not discussed in any other steroid book, 
manual, or reference guide. This dynamite 8 1/2 by 11, 200 plus 
page encyclopedia has already sold over 27,000 copies in the 
first month because of the new facts it reveals. New facts that 
can't be found anywhere else! 

For more information go to:  http://xtreme-forums.fitsavers.com 
-----------------------------

TOP SELLARS at:  http://xtreme-forums.fitsavers.com 
Cytodyne Xenadrine 120 caps $23.00!
Optimum Whey 5lbs. $27.71!
EAS Myoplex Variety Pack 42 packs $60.43!
-----------------------------

*Save 5% on your next purchase over $50.00 at  http://xtreme-forums.fitsavers.com. 
Use this discount code: p88342on5.* Discount code expires 
on: 6-08-01.

-----------------------------
SHOCK YOUR MUSCLES WITH REVERSE TRAINING
By Bob Myhal

If you need a fresh way to vary your training program or shock
stubborn muscles into some new growth, then you ought to give 
reverse training a try. The reverse training technique is 
simple to use and can be a highly effective strategy. It 
involves reversing your normal exercise order for a given 
muscle group. Let's take pecs as our example. Normally, 
you probably start your pec training with some heavy basic 
movements-maybe flat bench presses followed by incline presses. 
Then you may move to some machine work (i.e. Hammer Machine 
Presses), followed by some dumbbell flies. And finally you might
finish up with cable crossovers. With reverse training, you 
simply start with your isolation movements and progress till
you're actually finishing with your basic movements. So with 
pecs, you'd begin with cable crossovers and fly's (heavier than 
usual), go through your machine work, and actually finish up with
your basic bench presses. Of course, by the time you get to your
presses; your pecs will be thoroughly pre-exhausted. You'll 
have to go a bit lighter than usual in terms of weight, but 
you'll be hitting the pecs in a unique, direct, and powerful way.
And you'll get an incredible pump! Seems to fly in the face of 
conventional thinking doesn't it? That's why it works. It reverses
your muscles' normal routine and the typical ways of adapting
(from basic to isolation movements), and it shocks them into growth.
The best way to use reverse training is every now and then 
(once a month or so). You should find the technique particularly
useful for training pecs and quads, but it can work with other
muscle groups as well. Give it a try.
-----------------------------

CUT DAIRY INTAKE FOR THE SUMMER

If you want a quick way to eliminate unnecessary calories and 
push your physique towards a leaner appearance, you should greatly
reduce or eliminate altogether most dairy products. While you can
drink some milk (1 percent or skim) in the winter months, and
indulge in an occasional cheese pizza, try to stay away from 
virtually all-dairy products in the summer to help develop a 
leaner, more vascular look. Remember that even with 1 percent 
milk, 70 percent of the calories come from fat. You see, milk is 
mostly water, but the bulk of its actual calories still 
come from fat. While for aesthetic reasons it's generally 
preferred that you avoid dairy products in the summer, it is 
important to keep your bones strong by supplementing with a 
high-quality calcium product.

Check out Natrol Calcium 500mg $6.48:   http://xtreme-forums.fitsavers.com 

-----------------------------
GLYCEROL MAY HELP YOU LOOK YOUR BEST

Glycerol is a pretty interesting little-known supplement that 
only recently has come to the attention of the bodybuilding 
and fitness world. Found naturally in the cell membranes of 
the body, glycerol has been used for some time by cyclists, 
marathoners, tri-athletes, and the like to help combat dehydration.
Clinical studies suggest that glycerol has the ability to bind
closely with water and hold it in the blood itself, the 
vascular system [Riedesel, M., et al. Hydration With Glycerol 
Solutions, Journal of Applied Physiology 63.6 (1987)].
By helping to combat dehydration, glycerol supplementation may 
help fight fatigue during periods of intense training, where 
water loss is substantial. In short, more fluid in the muscle 
can result in more and longer-lasting energy in the gym. 
Perhaps even more interesting, many bodybuilders 
supplementing with glycerol report an overall improvement in 
vascular and cuts. This may bethe result of glycerol's ability 
to redistribute water throughout the entire system.Basically, 
the glycerol seems to help draw water away from the skin and 
into the muscles so you look fuller and more ripped. Right 
now it seems like the best way to use glycerol is either prior
to an intense training session (say 2 hours before) or before 
a contest, or a trip to the beach for that matter. An effective
look-your-best dose is approximately 50ml of glycerol with two 
cups of water (16 oz) taken 6-12 hours before you want to 
look the most cut.

Check out: PBL Liquid Muscle $19.98 http://xtreme-forums.fitsavers.com 


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2001)

*We are now servicing the WORLD for a low price of only $7.50 handling fee.* 

Please make sure you pay attention to what you order from our Warehouse, as some of these products may not be legal to import to your location. Additional shipping fees for the heavy products may apply. 



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------

